# Assigning Zone2 Issue



## stoney1504 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've recently purchased a Marantz nr1604 av reciever 7.1. The lounge has 5.1 working perfectly. Additionally ive bought a Qed speaker switch which takes 2more pairs of speakers, a pair for outside and the 2nnd pair for the dinining room Only have the dining room speakers connected to the swwitch so far and have assigned the last two out


----------



## GearIT (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey there stoney1504. At what point are you actually running into an issue on in assigning zone 2 exactly? Can you give me a little bit more info on what you're trying to do and I'll try to help out a bit if I can.


----------



## stoney1504 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi gearit. With just dining room speakers connected to the switch and 5.1 connected to the reciever no music comes out from the dinining room spks when playing a cd,just the lounge.Do i need to connect the outdoors spks to the switch as well in order for it to work? Ports 6&7 are assigned to zone2.Or does zone2 work with only another source assigned to it like radio or ipod? Its a blueRay player connected via hdmi into blueray source also marantz.Cheers


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

You can't have 5.1 in main zone and 2.0 in second zone from the same source. I believe with Denon and Marantz receivers, you can do All Zone stereo from the same source.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

This picture is from another Marantz receiver but your 1604 should be similar.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the SHACK... Glad you joined.


----------



## GearIT (Aug 1, 2014)

Most likely the easiest way to achieve this setup is to:

-Connect the Fronts on the AV receiver with speaker cable into the input of the speaker selector.
-Connect your speakers into the outputs of the speaker selector (which will support a total of 4 speakers)

This will only use your standard 5.1 you already have set up and add an additional 2 speakers to the setup to add whether it's the dining room or outside.

Now although you may only receive the fronts playing on the speaker selector, you can always try changing the audio receivers format to stereo if you want it to play the same music or audio within all the speakers themselves.

You can achieve this 5.1 setup still with the speaker selector, but if you have a total of 2 more zones (2 speakers in 2 different areas) you are trying to connect you'll have to upgrade to a 4 channel speaker selector, that is only if you have additional pairs of speakers.


----------



## stoney1504 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so my switch is a Qed ss22. Channels 6&7 are wired directly to the back of the switch as per diagram, then taken speaker cables directly to Spk1 and fixed, then outdoor speakers will go to Spk2 on the switch.

As GearIT says i may have to upgrade to a 4channel switch......or wait till my brother has finished with my old Rotel amp and put that in! Decision time.

Ok, thanks everyone for your feed back and pasted documents. I'll have a fiddle tomorrow and put these ideas in to use. Must admit ive been attempting to get both zones playing while using movie surround sound 5.1 and not stereo! 
May need to consult the pdf manual too.
Cheers.


----------

